

Mapping innovation clusters - kcy
http://whatmatters.mckinseydigital.com/flash/innovation_clusters/

======
Maciek416
Without getting too politically-charged here, I find their association of the
word _innovation_ with patents to be awkward.

While there's no question that some of these same metro areas would appear in
the top right of any chart claiming to map "innovation", I think in this case
the visualization would more accurately be titled "Mapping patent clusters".

Are there other, perhaps better ways of measuring innovation? I can think of
plenty of companies and people who are innovating but not necessarily
patenting.

